# Moving to Egypt



## jr090783 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All, 

I'll be moving to Egypt in August of 2012. I'm a single female from the U.S. I was wondering what the quality of life is like in Egypt for single expat females in their 20's and 30's? How is it to live in the country post revolution? Are things still very tense with the elections coming up? I'll be living in either Maadi or Heliopolis. Is there a large expat community in those two places? Any advice you can give will be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

If you have a look through the forum you will see that we discuss living here on a daily basis and all your questions will be answered. August 2012 is a long way off and I for one would not even try and guess what the situation will be

Maiden


----------



## Lakhi (Nov 15, 2011)

*reply to moving to Egypt*

If you have not already come to Egypt for a visit, my advice is to travel for a week or two to get the feel for the area. I moved from the USA to Cairo as well. It really depends on you as a person. Can you adapt to the drastic change? It is quite a huge change from the USA. Me personally I love Egypt and love the people. I would advise you to make some American female friends who live in the area. This will give you a support system. You are more then welcome to contact me via yahoo. ID is lakhijaadu.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

jr090783 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll be moving to Egypt in August of 2012. I'm a single female from the U.S. I was wondering what the quality of life is like in Egypt for single expat females in their 20's and 30's? How is it to live in the country post revolution? Are things still very tense with the elections coming up? I'll be living in either Maadi or Heliopolis. Is there a large expat community in those two places? Any advice you can give will be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Maadi is good--lots of singles your age as there are a lot of teachers. 

Maiden Scotland has very, very, very good advice in waiting a bit to see what happens. I was here through it all last year, and it can get a bit "interesting"....


----------

